
Librarian of Congress Renews and Expands Protections for Fair Uses - walterbell
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/10/victory-users-librarian-congress-renews-and-expands-protections-fair-uses
======
jamuelsaxon
Whatever happened to unlocking phones? There was a huge stink about that.
Petitions were signed. Legislation then bogged down as it always does. After
two years(!) congress finally passed something, but

"the unlocking exemption will only last until the Librarian of Congress's next
rulemaking, scheduled to happen in 2015."

[http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2461481,00.asp](http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2461481,00.asp)

This would have been the time to reverse that decision, no? WTH is there no
mention of the reversal of that decision? Does this mean we're right back to
square one?

------
Turbo_hedgehog
_The exemptions we requested—ripping DVDs and Blurays for making fair use
remixes and analysis;_

Does this mean fan-edits are fair use now?

~~~
tracker1
In the end it depends... but you won't be convicted for circumventing the DVD
and copying it to your own hardware... it'll just be the act of sharing it
with a few thousand of your closest, most personal friends on the internet.

------
jasonjei
What would it take to make the protections permanent instead of something that
is renewed?

------
walterbell
Could these fair use exemptions be reconciled with the TPP?

------
awqrre
take a lot, give a little...

